
Our book launch was botched and it’s been crazy at work trying to fix it - mengledowl
https://m.signalvnoise.com/our-book-launch-was-botched-and-its-been-crazy-at-work-trying-to-fix-it-99b68fb775d5
======
dfcowell
It’s easy to crap all over the publisher, but it sounds like there were a lot
of opportunities to mitigate these issues throughout the process before they
became a problem.

Sold half a million copies of the last book and didn’t bat an eye when the
publisher mentioned the initial print run is under 20,000 copies? Come on.

